# What philosophy books should every Reformed theologian read?



## Reformed Covenanter (May 10, 2016)

Please supply a list of the most pertinent books on philosophy that Reformed theologians ought to read. 

It may be useful to divide your lists into the works of earlier philosophers and modern commentators.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Beezer (May 10, 2016)

I don't have much to recommend, but the two on my shelf are:

1. Robert L. Dabney - The Sensualistic Philosophy
2. John M. Frame - A History of Western Philosophy and Theology


----------



## Philip (May 10, 2016)

Plato: _Republic_, _Phaedrus_, _Euthyphro_.
Aristotle: _Metaphysics_
Medieval philosopher-theologians should go without saying (Augustine, Anselm, Thomas, etc.)
Descartes: _Meditations_
Hobbes: _Leviathan_
Reid: _Essays on Human Understanding_
Kant: _Critique of Pure Reason_, _Critique of Practical Reason_
Hegel: _Phenomenology of Spirit_
Kierkegaard: _Sickness unto Death_, _Concluding Unscientific Postscript_, _Training in Christianity_
Feuerbach: _The Essence of Christianity_
Marx: _Das Kapital_
Nietzsche: _Genealogy of Morals_
Heidegger: _Being and Time_
Wittgenstein: _Philosophical Investigations_
Austin: _How to do Things with Words_
Ricoeur: _Interpretation Theory_, _Fallible Man_
Buber: _I and Thou_
Plantinga: _Warranted Christian Belief_

Most of these, obviously, I recommend because of their impact, not because they are right.


----------



## Guido's Brother (May 10, 2016)

I second the mention of Frame's History of Western Philosophy and Theology. I'm about a third of the way into it. So far, it's quite good.


----------



## Theogenes (May 24, 2016)

Gordon Clark's "Thales to Dewey", "Intro. to Christian Philosophy", Religion, Reason and Revelation, just to name a few....


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (May 24, 2016)

Not a book, but worth listening to are Curt Daniel's treatments of various topics:
http://goo.gl/hQKWb9


----------



## py3ak (May 24, 2016)

In addition to Philip's list:

Boethius, _The Consolation of Philosophy_


----------



## yeutter (May 24, 2016)

it is fascinating how things have changed. A generation ago, Herman Dooyeweerd's *New Critique of Theoretical Thought*] would have been included on someones list. Thankfully we have moved on.


----------



## DMcFadden (May 24, 2016)

In addition to the worthy titles listed already, I had a project reading much of the corpus of Gordon Clark a few years back (9 volumes) and found it quite proftiable (I am NOT a Clarkian). There is something to be said for getting a consistent presentation of a philosophy of history, science, education, etc. from a single author and perspective.


----------



## Peairtach (May 25, 2016)

C.E.M. Joad "Teach Yourself Philosophy" and Volume I of Francis Schaeffer's Collected Works.

A shorter, punchier read on Marx's materialistic philosophy of history and eschatology is "The Communist Manifesto"

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikey (Jun 5, 2016)

R.C. Sproul's _The Consequences of Ideas_ is an excellent read. The book introduces you to the greatest thinkers and thoughts of the history of philosophy. Sproul's _Not a Chance: God, Science, and the Revolt against Reason_ is also another good small book.


----------

